# comments



## Orangegamer (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Guys
i was just wondering
who likes my Sig?
cause it was my first sig(i made)





it took a long time to do it
Duration:2 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



does anyone like it?


----------



## Rowan (Dec 17, 2008)

i got one comment link stands out TOO much even if you are trying to make him stand out it looks a little weird as there is what looks like a hand drawn background and then a 3d link
stick to one theme in your sig dont put images that clash with the backgrounds try an make link look handrawn or get toon link like this one which sticks with 2d


----------



## Egonny (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay, i'll resample what you've done, you made a layer with the grass brush, a layer with the leaf brush, made a sun with a soft round brush, added some text, then some letters spinning around, then you added Link.
That took you 2 days? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like Rowanchap said, it's not good to add a 3D link to your 2D sig, it makes your sig looks 2D, but it has to give a 3D feeling!
It's good for a beginning sig but i think you can do better!


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 18, 2008)

its my first one
i have ever done
isnt it just a pretty good?


----------



## Minox (Dec 18, 2008)

I think that it would look much better if you removed Link from the sig.

It's a good-looking sig, but Link doesn't fit with the background and therefore it makes the whole impression of the sig lower than it has to be.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe swap Link for the more cartoony version, or swap the background for something more realistic, you know be consistent.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, either take out Link or swap it out for a 2D pic, like Toon Link or something.

The colors kinda clash a bit... I'm also kinda wondering how that would take 2 days, but... some are faster at things than others, I guess? o.O


----------

